# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Криптографический чип защитит принтеры от поддельных картриджей

## ALEX(XX)

Никому объяснять не надо, какие деньги делают компании-производители принтеров на продаже расходных материалов. Особенно картриджей. Поэтому крупных производителей, чьи расходники стоят немалых денег, серьёзно заботят финансовые потери, которые они несут вследствие насыщенности рынка «нелегальными» дешёвыми картриджами, продаж отработанных и заправленных картриджей как новых и взлома защиты принтеров с целью «скармливания» им любого типа чернил. Повышенное внимание со стороны этих компаний к защите своей продукции и прибылей удивления не вызывает. Тем более что защищаться, вроде как, скоро будет чем. Например, используя криптографический чип CryptoFirewall компании Cryptography Research Inc. (CRI), который должен значительно осложнить использование в принтерах «не родных» и поддельных картриджей. 
У CRI есть все шансы заинтересовать своей продукцией любого крупного производителя принтеров и расходных материалов к ним. Этому есть несколько причин. Технологических и финансовых. Что касается финансов, то тут все предельно прозрачно. Потери компаний-производителей принтеров составляют около $60 млрд. в год. Поэтому всё, что способно хоть как-то превратить эту денежную реку, утекающую сквозь пальцы брэндов, хотя бы в ручей (а о полном истреблении пиратства речи и не идет), будет востребовано. Не зря представители HP заявляют, что «если что-либо сможет помочь нам защитить нашу интеллектуальную собственность, то компания, бесспорно, в этом заинтересована». 
Вторая причина – теоретическое совершенство технологии CRI. Эта компания отнюдь не новичок как в деле криптографии, так и в бизнесе. Чип CryptoFirewall с успехом используется в сфере платного телевидения для защиты каналов от несанкционированного просмотра. 25 миллионов американцев и не подозревают, что даже возжелай они «разблокировать» свой ресивер, это у них вряд ли получится. Кроме того, подобная система защиты от CRI будет в скором времени применена для видеодисков Blu-ray. Адаптация же технологии и чипа для защиты принтеров сейчас идет полным ходом. И первые поставки CRI сможет осуществить уже в начале 2008 года. 
Задача чипа проста: разрешить принтерам работать только с «правильными» картриджами. Никаких технических подробностей о том, каким именно образом защита будет делать своё полезное дело, CRI не разглашает. Конечно, из соображений безопасности. Да и конкуренты не спят, поэтому понять такую скрытность можно. Зато метод защиты обнародован и прост как топор. Дело в том, что чип CryptoFirewall (если он не получит другое название, конечно) генерирует случайный код для каждого картриджа. Это, во-первых, позволяет внедрять защиту еще на этапе производства. Ну а, во-вторых, любителям дешёвых расходников придется взламывать защиту каждого картриджа. В CRI понимают, что взломать можно любой код и любую защиту. Но одно дело «перепрошить» принтер, и совсем другое — делать это раз за разом для каждого нового картриджа. Не слишком выгодный, да и утомительный процесс.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexPrudnikov

> Это, во-первых, позволяет внедрять защиту еще на этапе производства. Ну а, во-вторых, любителям дешёвых расходников придется взламывать защиту каждого картриджа. В CRI понимают, что взломать можно любой код и любую защиту. Но одно дело «перепрошить» принтер, и совсем другое — делать это раз за разом для каждого нового картриджа. Не слишком выгодный, да и утомительный процесс.
> 
> securitylab.ru


К сожалению, технология CryptoFirewall потерпела неудачу. Дело в том, что идентификация картриджей по этой технологии работает с определенным алгоритмом, то есть номера картриджей генерятся в четкой последовательности. Генерация номеров картриджа чипом крайне сходна с технологией, применяемой в автомобильных системах охраны. Именно данные этого алгоритма стали известны производителям комплектующих для восстановления картриджей SC (StaticControl), затем эти данные распространились по производствам в Китае. Сейчас производство совместимых чипов достигло таких масштабов, что ранее установленная на них цена снизилась в пять раз. В первую очередь были изготовлены чипы для принтерных картриджей HP. Следом были выпущены совместимые чипы для принтеров CANON, LEXMARK, EPSON, XEROX. Так же инженерами SCв настоящее время ведутся работы по расшифровке алгоритма смарт-карт из оригинальных заправочных комплектов XEROX. Думаю, что инженерам из HP, CANON, EPSONи других мировых брендов нужно придумывать нечто новое. www.masservice.ru

----------


## strat

Уязвимость не в идее а в реализации, главное так затруднить взлом чтобы он стал невыгоден. Сделают, доработают.

----------

